

Using close script tag In A JavaScript Literal - paraschopra
http://www.wwco.com/~wls/blog/2007/04/25/using-script-in-a-javascript-literal/

======
IgorPartola
I assume the author has no option to separate the JS code into a separate
file, but that would certainly solve this problem.

~~~
paraschopra
No, as he wrote "<\/script>" works perfectly. Or even "</" + "script>" works.

